# GUI erstellen mit aufklappbaren Teilen



## brandgefahr123 (1. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin dabei, in Java GUIs zu erstellen. Das klappt bisher sehr gut. Jedoch möchte ich als nächstes folgendes programmieren, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie das geht. Nun, ich möchte eine GUI erstellen, in dem man einige Stellen aufklappen kann.
Ein Beispiel hier aus dem Forum und zwar sieht man doch auf der Anfangsseite für das Forum die Foren-Bereiche - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/. Zu jedem Foren-Bereich gibt es dazu ganz links ein kleines Pfeil, das nach oben zeigt "^". Wenn man drauf klickt, klappt dieser Bereich nach oben.

Sowas möchte ich in Java erstellen, wo ich dann beispielsweise einige Panels habe, mit unterschiedlichen Komponenten. Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Panel nicht haben möchte, dann klicke ich einfach auf das Aufklappen-Symbol.

- Wo gibt es Beispiele dazu?
- Wonach kann man für sowas suchen?


----------



## Wyatt (1. November 2007)

Hola...
sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht, deshalb kann ich nur Vorschläge machen... 
(die vielleicht auch garnicht funktionieren werden *g*)

Du könntest ja normal deine Pfeile erstellen und bei klick sollen sich neue Fenster innerhalb innerhalb / außerhalb deinem Frame öffnen... 
so würde ich das zumindest realisieren 

Zu irgendwelchen zusätzlichen Animationen kann ich nichts sagen...
Vielleicht hilft das ja schon!

Viel Spaß
Felix


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (1. November 2007)

Moin!
Grundsätzlich suchst du doch die Funktionalität eines Splitpanes, oder? 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/splitpane.html

Und die Optik von der Komponente läst sich ja (fast) nach belieben anpassen..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## brandgefahr123 (1. November 2007)

Danke, aber schon komisch, dass es so eine Komponente bei Java nicht gibt.

Ich werde dann wohl mit diesen "Split Panes" rumspielen.


----------



## ishino (1. November 2007)

Im SWT gibt es einen ExpandBar. Den könnte man für sowas hernehmen. Soweit ich weiß, gibts es das auch für Swing (javax.desktop).


----------



## Wyatt (2. November 2007)

Hola...

stimmt, *DesktopPane* und *InternalFrame* könnten in deinem Fall hilfreich sein 
einfach mal einlesen, ich hab die bisher noch nicht genutzt, nur mal bei einem Kollegen gesehen...

Viel Spaß
Felix


----------



## jb007 (2. November 2007)

@brandgefahr123

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

swinglabs http://swinglabs.org/index.jsp bietet unter SwingX eine sogenannte Task Pane an.

Habs selber bisher noch nicht getestet oder die API angeschaut, daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob hier Panel aufgeklappt werden können.

Schau dir einfach mal die Screenshots oder noch besser die Demos an.

Gruß Jens


----------

